# Which wash mitt?



## GolfEd (Oct 25, 2014)

Recommendations on a wash mitt that lasts.Ideas much appreciated.....


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Adams wash pad buddy. Get them on Motorgeek. Really really impressed with mine buddy!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Why don't you try the search function first? I am sure the question has been asked a few times already .......


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Why don't you try the search function first? I am sure the question has been asked a few times already .......


It takes the same effort to be helpful as it does to be not!!

I would try a Dooka Pad buddy they are very plush and made from Lambs wool, if you prefer something synthetic try the Incredimitt range.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I use the Auto Finesse wash mitt. Can't fault it, it's lovely.

Sutty.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Dooka wash pad, end of :thumb:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

GolfEd said:


> Recommendations on a wash mitt that lasts.Ideas much appreciated.....


I can tell you one that doesn't , Dodo Juice mitt, mine was garbage and fell apart after 6 months, only used it a dozen times and looked after it as instructed by the manufacturer!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kirkyworld said:


> It takes the same effort to be helpful as it does to be not!! .


You could look at this both ways.

Firstly OP is a relative newbie so maybe hadnt tried the search function in which case fatdazza is being helpful.

Secondly I've been a member for a number of years and find this site very helpful via the use of the search facility which saves me asking a question which has been asked numerous times before. I could have at least trebled my post count by asking numerous questions which are pointless due to the fact that they have already been asked and answered previously and I found the answer I needed by simply searching first!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

How about Microfibre madness incredimitt, awsome wash Mitt and one of the best around IMO.


----------



## 1587ant (Jan 2, 2015)

I have just got a lambswool one from autosmart , and its very good considering the price


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Car pro merino wool mitt is amazing I've been usinG the meguiars microfibre mitt prior to that both good mitts


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would've said microfibre madness mitt or pad 

But recently used a dooka pad and it's the best so far


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Used to use car pro which I rated higher than any other

Until I started using my dooka pad now they wins at life


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> Why don't you try the search function first? I am sure the question has been asked a few times already .......


Why did you open the thread the and waste even more of your life typing that reply out?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Microfiber madness Incredipad is brilliant.


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/productlisting.aspx?cid=77&pid=69&c=Sheepskin Wash Mitts

I bought two from here over a year ago and I'm still on the first one, it looks like new to be fair after weekly use.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I have carpro mitt and think it's really good, another recommendation is dooka pad or microfibre madness wash pads, mitts or sponge. I have used in the past megs mitt. Only one sided mind and the elasticated band tend to lose its elasticity with time.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

B17BLG said:


> Why did you open the thread the and waste even more of your life typing that reply out?


Probably because my posting on this thread would have been more helpful to the OP than yours


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Dooka wash pad


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some good mitts out there - Incredimitt or dooka wash mitt spring to mind but there are also ones like the carpro mitt and dodo


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I use the mircofibre madness pad and also mitt great bit of kit


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

another vote for 
http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/produ...20Wash Mitts

these really are lush


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Dooka wash pad, end of :thumb:


Micro fibre madness incredimitt, end of  lets just say we agree to disagree.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Microfiber Madness Incredimitt :thumb:


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

HairyMonster said:


> Microfiber Madness Incredimitt :thumb:


agree with the above


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Meguiars microfiber mitt, been using two, the older now about 5 years old on the lower sections, the newer about 3 years and going strong on upper sections. No swirls, easy care. :thumb: I still have some lined up from a 3 4 2.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

HairyMonster said:


> Microfiber Madness Incredimitt :thumb:


this :wave:


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Microfibres madness


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Had a few different mitts, dodo juice wookie too big, auto finesse still lasting after 2 years constant use, and now a medium dooka pad, which is perfect size wise, and holds water lovely :thumb:


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sutty 90 said:


> I use the Auto Finesse wash mitt. Can't fault it, it's lovely.
> 
> Sutty.


Same for me. :thumb:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Sheepskin shop for me too:thumb:


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

As mentioned a few times, sheepskinshop :thumb:
Just rinse it through when you've done and it'll last for a very long time :thumb:
Can't remember how many years ago I bought mine, and that's nothing to do with old age either


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Bought an Microfibre mandess incredipad off the back of this thread! Thanks guys for costing me money haha


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

captaintomo said:


> Bought an Microfibre mandess incredipad off the back of this thread! Thanks guys for costing me money haha


They are great too, I've got the mitt and sponge, might get a pad too :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Pittsy said:


> Dooka wash pad, end of :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

captaintomo said:


> Bought an Microfibre mandess incredipad off the back of this thread! Thanks guys for costing me money haha


It's cost you money but in the long run it will save you money, my Incredipad is 18 months old and it's still going strong and still looks new.


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It's cost you money but in the long run it will save you money, my Incredipad is 18 months old and it's still going strong and still looks new.


yeah that was a reason! I go through these cheap microfibre mitts quite regularly so this should save me!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was doing some testing not so long ago on softer paints I love the feel of the incrediemitt seems to glide better over the paint but it has the potential to cause faint swirling/marring more then the carpro wool mitt so will keep with the carpro mitt myself still to try the full size dooka one though


----------



## dave311 (Feb 25, 2012)

+1 for dooka pad


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

As said before, I use Meg's lambs wool mitt, never looked back!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Dooka, if he's got any!


----------



## GolfEd (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks guys for your recommendations!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Carpros and dookas mitts are the best by softness and durability characteristics.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Flexipads-merino
DJ-Supernatural Sponge 110ppi


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

So i got my incredipad, is there anything i should do before using it tomorrow?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

captaintomo said:


> So i got my incredipad, is there anything i should do before using it tomorrow?


Wrap up warm - it's going to be pretty cold :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Sheepskin mitt for me


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Wrap up warm - it's going to be pretty cold :thumb:


I heard it might be snowing, but i'm dedicated to the cause hahah :detailer:


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

Just wanted to add that, after my post a while back about my sheepskin mitt only lasting a few months, I've now bought a Halfords-own shaggy synthetic noodle-doodle thing.

Seems fine, we'll see how it is in a few months time!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

20vKarlos said:


> Dooka, if he's got any!


Yep he has.

I'm still loving mine. Had it over a year now and it's perfect.


----------



## alex_carroll99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> Yep he has.
> 
> I'm still loving mine. Had it over a year now and it's perfect.


would one of these hold up well doing 10 plus cars a day do you think?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Dooka mitt arrived today, reserving judgment until i have used it but first impressions are that is a lot of money for what it is, it's not even a mitt just folded over and sewn together!! unless my understanding of mitt i.e put your hand in is incorrect.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Simz said:


> Dooka mitt arrived today, reserving judgment until i have used it but first impressions are that is a lot of money for what it is, it's not even a mitt just folded over and sewn together!! unless my understanding of mitt i.e put your hand in is incorrect.


Errrrrr it's a pad not a mitt?

They're very good at what they do

Why would a sewn together mitt be better? These are specially made for rob out of the best quality hides going


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Errrrrr it's a pad not a mitt?
> 
> They're very good at what they do
> 
> Why would a sewn together mitt be better? These are specially made for rob out of the best quality hides going


The OP was for wash mitt so thought i was buying a mitt, your input is one I take note of mate so not saying Dooka is better or worse just not quite what i expected for the money, like i say i will message again once used but thanks again for your input, i always read with interest when you comment.:thumb:


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Got a dooka and used for the first time yesterday along with the wheel mitts, they hold so much water and make going over panels much faster due to the surface area

Seem to be a good buy but time will tell on durability


----------



## appleduc (Jun 27, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How about Microfibre madness incredimitt, awsome wash Mitt and one of the best around IMO.


THE best around! Also the one from GYEON but last less long.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I think it depends on how much you want to spend. I have meguiars wash mitts. They hold a lot of water and nice and soft to use. And when it wears out which for me is about a year also due to only washing cars once every two weeks also I use it for wheels and then get a new one. I would like to try a new one my self a bigger one to make washing quicker especially as I have a large estate.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Simz said:


> The OP was for wash mitt so thought i was buying a mitt, your input is one I take note of mate so not saying Dooka is better or worse just not quite what i expected for the money, like i say i will message again once used but thanks again for your input, i always read with interest when you comment.:thumb:


You'll love it buddy

I always swore by mitts and said I wouldn't touch a pad but I can't get enough of the Dooka


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

OK so i used my very expensive DOOKA wash pad today for the first time........................Love it thanks for the advice


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Rock Lobster said:


> http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/productlisting.aspx?cid=77&pid=69&c=Sheepskin Wash Mitts
> 
> I bought two from here over a year ago and I'm still on the first one, it looks like new to be fair after weekly use.


As above


----------

